# download [blasc]



## Heyhoo (11. März 2006)

liebes Blasc-team

als ich hörte, dass blasc ein sehr gutes prog sein soll (Gildenbewerbung etc.) wollte ich das natürlich gleich mal runterladen und testen. darum bin auf eure seite gegangen: »http://www.blasc.de/?p=download« und da klickte ich auf:   	  _ BLASC_Setup.exe _  (Webinstaller)  doch jedes mal, wenn ich draufklicke kommt nur die meldung:   * "Warnung! Das Dokument enthält keine Daten!" * 
mich interessiert es jetzt, wie ich an das prog komme. per download ist es nicht verfügbar, und alle anderen pages bei denen man es runterladen könnte verweisen auf eure seite! als standartbrowser benutze ich Mozilla Firefox; habe es auch schon mit dem Internet Explorer von Microsoft versucht, funktioniert aber auch nicht.

wäre nett, wenn ihr das problem beheben könntet.

mfg heyhoo


----------



## B3N (11. März 2006)

Guten Morgen Heyboo,

hmm das ist wirklich seltsam, ich hab es gerade eben getest und der download funktioniert wunderbar. Hast du evt. bestimmte Settings im FTP / Router / Firewall etc. eingestellt? Falls du auch Probleme mit dem Webinstaller während der Installation  haben solltest, dann tippe ich auf ein Firewall/Routerproblem, zumindest ist es in 90% der Fälle so.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Der FTP ist up und erreichbar.

Alternativ kann ich dir den Dowloader auch fix hier anhängen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße
B3N


----------



## Heyhoo (11. März 2006)

okay, vielen dank. ja, hab nen Router, könnte wirklich daran liegen. 
is ja egal, hauptsache es hat funktioniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Heyhoo



_ edit _  so, hab es runtergeladen und wollte installieren, doch da taucht das nächste problem auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 : "Verknüpfungsproblem! Das Element "BLASC_exe" auf das sich die Verknüpfung bezieht, wurde verändert oder verschoben. Soll die Verknüpfung gelöscht werden?"  habt ihr darauf auch eine antwort? 

gruss Heyhoo


----------



## Tyana (12. März 2006)

Ich hab auch ein Problem, hab die angehängte Datei heruntergeladen, entpackt, und installiert.

Leider kann ich auf den ftp nicht zugreifen, Firefox lädt sich tot, IE kann die seite nicht laden und der Netscape sagt mir immer das die maximum anzahl der Clients schon voll wäre.

Jetzt sagt der mir, das die Blasc.exe fehlt, hab meinen PC danach durchsucht, und sie fehlt wirklich. Hat jemand dafür bitte eine Lösung? 

Danke


----------



## Aperia (12. März 2006)

Ich hab das gleiche Problem wie Tyana...
Erstmal geht das downloaden mit Firefox nicht und den link den du zur verfügung gestellt hast, habe ich installiert, doch fehlt die exe datei. 

MfG
Aperia :tongue:


----------



## B3N (12. März 2006)

Unser FTP scheint grad leichte Problem zu haben bzw. etwas überlaufen...ich bleib dran und check das.


----------



## Aperia (12. März 2006)

Das ist super...
Mein Firewallist aus, doch Router muss leider sein, wegen ´netzwerk usw.
Aber sonst kann ich auch sachen von ftp servern laden...bis denne

Aperia


----------



## Heyhoo (12. März 2006)

das thema wird richtig beliebt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hoffe aber immer noch, dass ihr auch auf meine frage noch antwortet 

gruss heyhoo

_edit_ danke im voraus :-)


----------



## B3N (12. März 2006)

Siehe Update der Newsmeldung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was das "Verknüpfungsproblem" angeht, bin ich auch grad etwas überfragt, am besten wartest du bis morgen und lädst dir dann den Installationsclient nochmal neu runter, sobald der FTP-Server wieder online ist.


----------



## B3N (13. März 2006)

Der FTP ist wieder online und der Download sowei die Installation sollten nun wieder ohne Probleme funktionieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aperia (13. März 2006)

Klappt wieder alles super, habs mir grade gedownloadet und werds dann malinstallieren.

Dank dir und bis denne
MfG
Aperia 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heyhoo (13. März 2006)

okay, das ist cool, wärst du nochmals so nett, den downloader reinzuhängen (den neuen)? 
danke im voraus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gruss heyhoo


----------



## B3N (13. März 2006)

Heyhoo schrieb:
			
		

> okay, das ist cool, wärst du nochmals so nett, den downloader reinzuhängen (den neuen)?
> danke im voraus
> 
> 
> ...



Unter http://www.blasc.de/?p=download findest du den aktuellen downloader. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heyhoo (15. März 2006)

*g* ja, thx, aber ich habe eigentlich das teil in deinem ersten post gemeint (den download gleich im posting). wegen meinem router kann ich es auf der page ja nicht direkt runterladen  :wink: 

gruss heyhoo


----------



## Regnor (15. März 2006)

Heyhoo schrieb:
			
		

> *g* ja, thx, aber ich habe eigentlich das teil in deinem ersten post gemeint (den download gleich im posting). wegen meinem router kann ich es auf der page ja nicht direkt runterladen  :wink:
> 
> gruss heyhoo
> [post="109914"][/post]​



Da solltest du den Download aus B3n seinen ersten Post nehmen können, da sich nach der Installation BLASC notfalls automatisch (nach deiner Einwilligung) updatet.

Gruß Reg


----------



## Heyhoo (16. März 2006)

Regnor schrieb:
			
		

> Da solltest du den Download aus B3n seinen ersten Post nehmen können, da sich nach der Installation BLASC notfalls automatisch (nach deiner Einwilligung) updatet.
> 
> Gruß Reg
> [post="109915"][/post]​



jo, aber das dokument ist unvollständig und enthällt nur die BLASC_Setup und die uninstall datei! keine anderen sind vorhanden. eigentlich sollte sich das prog ja bei doppelklick auf die verknüpfung (nach der installation, die funktioniert) starten. das ist aber nicht der fall, es kommt immer die meldung: "BLASC.exe ist nicht vorhanden". wenn ich nach BLASC suche, findet es ca 20 dateien. aber alle sind an einem anderen ort, verschieben lassen sie sich ned  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gruss heyhoo

*edit* da steht eigentlich wie man BLASC benutzen sollte:  * »www.night-stalkers.tk ( BLASC-Hilfe)« *


----------

